# Cake smash - Smashed!!!



## k.udhay (Aug 5, 2018)

I have had a dreadful experience in the past with cake smash.

Two softboxes with same flash power - Getting under exposed image

Though after a long gap I was approached by a friend to have his son's cake smash captured. Well, this time I was strong enough to give it a tough fight (perhaps too emotional?). Collected few benchmark cake smash pics. Invested quite enough on decors. Chose dresses and cake for the kid. And I think this time I see a H U G E improvement. These are the differences between my past and this time:

1. Decors - Quantity, size proportions and an organized arrangement

2. Generous flash power

3. Right distance between subject and backdrop to maintain targetted exposure on both

4. Post production - Was underestimated earlier. This time did enough frequency seperation, added blue mildly on highlights, selective sharpness etc.

5. Very important step - Rehearsal / Practice with complete setup (my daughter became the subject)


Share your comments pl.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 5, 2018)

These photos will be treasured family memories. The decorations/clothing/lighting--all are very nice. The space at the bottom of the photos is a bit tight...the hands being rather cropped off and the cake being a bit cropped off at the bottom of the frame, but a good deal of space allotted above the boy's head, those are my main concerns. Still...not too bad a shoot.


----------



## k.udhay (Aug 5, 2018)

Special thanks to you Derrel as you have been a person helping me always and constantly!


----------

